

Weavi is ready to design a web programming language - alpisv
https://weavi.com/@/2745/2XlVGepLHwIhRitHlCmfpg

======
NewsReader42
Speed your own website up first before you do :)

~~~
alpisv
Holy Christ, how many seconds does it take?

------
alpisv
It will learn some ideas from Cweb and prolog.

